# Windows cannot find any wireless networks



## laurb (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there,

I've searched pretty long to see if a similar question has been answered, but I haven't really found anything. I apologize if this is a common issue.

My home PC running Vista was working just fine for almost 2 years and all of a sudden we can't connect to the internet (I'm currently on my laptop). We usually connect through our private Verizon FiOs line, and the other local networks will still show up when I attempt to "Connect to network." Now no networks come up, but sometimes it connects to "Local". When I click on "Diagnose why windows cannot find any additional networks" it usually says "The computer does not have a wireless network adapter installed and configured." A couple times it said something else.

The Device Manager says that the Broadcom 440x10/100 Integrated Controller adapter is working and that the driver is up to date. The problems seemed to start after a Windows update, timewise. I used System Restore to undo the changes, and there was no difference, so I re-installed the updates. I was scared to uninstall the driver. If I do, would I reinstall it using a CD?

Many many thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the make/model of the system would be really useful here. I've seen this occasionally with a 3rd party adapter in a laptop here, usually a reboot fixes mine.

You can download the drivers from the laptop manufacturer, then uninstalling and re-installing it won't require any CD's.


----------



## laurb (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for responding, and so quickly. It's a Dell Dimension C521 pc (in order to get to the Internet I have to use my laptop, which has no problem connecting to our network).

I did uninstall the Broadcom Controller driver. As I cannot get online on the pc I tried using the CD to reinstall it, and when I went to extract the files it would not let me. So I downloaded the driver on my laptop, transferred it to a flash drive and then installed it on the pc. This allowed me to reinstall the driver, but still the wireless networks don't register and when I click on "Diagnose..." it still says the same thing, that there's no wireless adapter installed or configured.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## laurb (Aug 8, 2008)

1. The "Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller" is the only thing listed under Network Adapters

2. There is no red X displayed.

3. No devices have a yellow ? or !


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have no wireless hardware that is detected. Either it's disabled in the BIOS or it has died.


----------



## laurb (Aug 8, 2008)

I appreciate all your help...will look into it.


----------

